# B-17 in action



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 20, 2005)

Here's an interesting one! I don't know all the details, but anyhow, this was taken from a camera mounted in a German fighter attempting to shoot down a B-17. The Fortress takes a lot of punishment but still stays in the air. One hell of a plane!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey flanker, that clips been posted here a dozen times in various forms... I myself used parts of it to make up a compilation clip to music... 

Take some time dude and search through our old posts and browse the forums and see if theres something u can learn... Reading old posts allows u to learn some of the members here and how they act, as well as showing u what topics and/or video clips have been posted...

And one more thing, ur siggy is quite large and could hamper so dial up members here... Please crop it down some...


----------



## SUperflanker37 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hmm.. it was twice as big when I first came.. I guess I could shrink it a bit more.. yeah sorry theres a ton of old stuff and I really only glanced around.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Dont be sorry dude, just take some time and browse the forums... Ur 14 years old, u got all the time in the world.... 

There are some other young members here, so Im sure ull fit in, just remember to read the forums and educate urself before opening ur big yap and inserting ur size 12 into it...

Aint that right P-38 pilot????


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

Welcome Flanker! And listen to my Homie Les - I think you'll have a good time here.....


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome SF I'm not sure what the oldest and youngest members are on here but its a big gap. We all have something in common ( we love aircraft ) I hope you have some fun and learn a lot, I know I have.
Some of the guys on here can be definitely be described as experts and with a fair sprinkling of Ex and Serving personnel an insight into modern aviation and the roles people have in the modern armed forces ( Army, Navy or Airforce). I personely find it very useful in getting what you see on the media into prospective.


----------



## Erich (Nov 21, 2005)

the footage is from an early Bf 110G-2 aremed with four mg 17's and two lower 2cm weapons. Had it the four 2cm and or added 3cm in the upper nose the tail would have been blown off and the wings totally shredded to pieces


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, took a beatin... would the -110 really have taken that long to make a pass or is that video in slow-mo? Seems like taking his sweet time would have warranted some fire from the fort or from a close one and scare him away.


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 2, 2005)

No? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2005)

it's in slow mo of course...........the forward firing mg 17's are about as worthless as you can get to pop off a US Heavy


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 3, 2005)

A nice Bf-110 guncam is this....this poor DB-3


http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/download.php?id=5489


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice clip CB.


----------



## reddragon (Dec 3, 2005)

I've not seen it before. As has been mentioned, it doesn't appear anyone in the B-17 is firing back and I noticed the turrent was not moving so I wonder if the crewmen in the turrent and the tail were killed. I hope not, but I have to wonder. I also noticed something large falling from the plane about 8 seconds into the film. While it could be fragments falling from the plane, I have to wonder if it just might be a crewmember. Of couse, I have retinoschisis and I can't see too well so hopefully it isn't.


----------



## Glider (Dec 3, 2005)

I admit, my first impression was that it could be a crew member bailing out. Also the position of the ventral turret. I don't know for sure but that might the position of the turret if your trying to get the gunner out. 
Can anyone comfirm or otherwise that belief?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 3, 2005)

reddragon said:


> I've not seen it before. As has been mentioned, it doesn't appear anyone in the B-17 is firing back and I noticed the turrent was not moving so I wonder if the crewmen in the turrent and the tail were killed. I hope not, but I have to wonder. I also noticed something large falling from the plane about 8 seconds into the film. While it could be fragments falling from the plane, I have to wonder if it just might be a crewmember. Of couse, I have retinoschisis and I can't see too well so hopefully it isn't.



I think that is a large piece of debris.

BTW in this topic there is several german guncams attacking B-17 B-24.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/about779-0.html


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2005)

I have this clip and seen it many many times. typical winter-spring 1944 attack on a Lib by a Fw 190. 2 seconds of firing and that is about it, but the damge incurred was devastating. 3 series showing the Bf 110G-2 firing, which was just plain awful and he arced away before drawing his fire near and into the fuselage.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 3, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> A nice Bf-110 guncam is this....this poor DB-3
> 
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/download.php?id=5489



Erich, what does the German text say for the information frame (at the start) 1000M and 100M? I know its something for meters.


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2005)

starting the attack and then finishing the attack but some of the Fw 190 clips go in as close as 30 m and and even closer !


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 5, 2005)

Bad news bears...


----------

